# Fair night out



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

My neighbor wanted some crabs for a mothers day crab boil, and we picked up a few flounder as well, one sheephead and three mullet.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Pretty fair, I'd say.:notworthy:


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Hell Yeah! 

Haven't seen any good flounder in West Choctawhatchee in quite awhile, glad somebody found some!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*How did you get the crabs?*

Dip net? I used a bully net with pretty good success. Easier than a regular dip net.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

captken said:


> Dip net? I used a bully net with pretty good success. Easier than a regular dip net.


 No net, I have a pair of tongs 7' long that I just pick them up with, similar to a pair of oyster tongs, like picking up paper. :whistling:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

With a mixed bag catch like that, that is what I call a great mixed bag catch. Anytime I'm out gigging for flounder, I always like to catch some big blue crabs since I consider them an added bonus for the trip.

Sometimes when the flounder trip isn't going well, as in not finding any, the caught crabs save the "night".


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

can you tell more about the tongs?


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd say you had a pretty good night Jim! Wife and I were in seagrove beach yesterday, drove through Freeport. Water looked plenty giggable. I need to get out there sooner than later.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

As always... Another great post by Jim.:notworthy:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

jackpot IMHO!
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> No net, I have a pair of tongs 7' long that I just pick them up with, similar to a pair of oyster tongs, like picking up paper. :whistling:


Have you improved on the tong idea any? Post a pic if you get a chance, please.:whistling:


----------

